# Australia - Kangaroo Collision!



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

I couldn't resist repeating an item from Dennis Bryant's maritime blog today:- 

The Australian Transport Safety Bureau (ATSB) issued a notice [located at http://www.atsb.gov.au/publications/investigation_reports/2015/aair/ao-2015-102.aspx] stating that it opened an investigation into a collision between an aircraft and a kangaroo on landing at Thangool Airport, Queensland on 1 September. The aircraft, a Fairchild SA227, suffered damage to its right engine and propeller. The kangaroo failed to file the required accident report. (9/1/15). Note: This item has no maritime component, but I couldn't resist including it.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Will this case end up in a Kangaroo Court, we wonder?

Roy.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Or will the bounder get away?

Roy.


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

I skipped this topic.


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

move on - hop too


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The collision should still be investigated by the MAIB.

That is, of course, the Marsupials Australian Investigation Branch.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Aw, don't be too hard on the poor fella...
He probably wasn't feeling too well after damaging the prop-blades on a Friendship.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

It will still keep a dozen people employed at the ATSB for 18 months or more in establishing the cause of this incident and the mental state of the kangaroo.


----------

